# Puerto Vallarta or Ixtapa/Zihuanatejo?



## jr2448

Hello everybody,

In a few weeks I am going to Oaxaca to visit my Mexican wife. We are building a house down there, but this post isn't about questions I have about my future situation. For now, I really would like to know your opinions whether a getaway vacation is better spent in Puerto Vallarta or Ixtapa/Zihuanatejo? We haven't really had a chance to go on a real vacation since we've been married and we now have the opportunity to do so. I checked out info about other areas such as Cancun, the Maya Riviera, etc etc and have definitely narrowed our destination to the places mentioned in the title. Also, flight and hotel prices, I have seen, are very similar so what I am trying to find out is more of an ambience type of thing. Thank you all for any info you share here.


----------



## conklinwh

We've vacationed in both. We don't like Miami Beach/Cancun type places so stayed away from Ixtapa and the north end of PV. We were really pleasantly surprised with staying in the older section of PV, at a German B&B associated with a beer hall. We found good restaurants, shopping and the malecon is impressive. We aren't really water beach people so more interested in ancillary things. We have a friend that just moved to Zihua so we were there last month. Actually when I went on line for Zihua B&B's, I found the beach village of Barra de Potosi that is just past the airport. We thought that this was great and don't think we missed much as Zihua much smaller than PV and getting access to restaurats and some shopping by driving in was plenty.
My 1st choice would be older section downtown in PV. If I do Zihua again, and expect I will as such an easy drive, I would stay at Barra de Potosi.


----------



## kcowan

We have friends the love Zihua but they are looking for a getaway vacation. We live in PV old town so when we get away we look for quiet beach areas. No one could mistake Los Muertos for quiet. Yet Playa Camarones just north of El Malecon is very quiet.


----------



## sparks

Ixtapa was built for tourism and is similar to Nuevo Vallarta .... in that it's not a town. Zihuanatejo is a real town and much smaller than Vallarta. Then there's smaller town options like Barra de Navidad and Melaque - 4 hours south of Vallarta or an hour north of Manzanillo


----------



## Lsanchez124

Hey kcowan, I will be moving down to pv in September, would there be any way for me to message you about it? I've never been to mexico before so I'm nervous an excited about the journey, any information or advice would be appreciated 

P.S. I'm in my early 20's with a Mexican husband and a 2yr old daughter, my husbands family lives in pv. We are moving there because of my husbands status and because I am very intrigued about moving there. Thanks for your help and anyone else's


----------



## TundraGreen

Lsanchez124 said:


> would there be any way for me to message you about it?


After you have posted five times, you will have access to the private messaging facility. At that point you can click on a members name and a drop down menu will offer the option of sending a private message.


----------



## Lsanchez124

TundraGreen said:


> After you have posted five times, you will have access to the private messaging facility. At that point you can click on a members name and a drop down menu will offer the option of sending a private message.


Ok great thank you, I think this is my 5th post


----------



## PinkChili

It really depends on what you are looking for in a holiday and what your budget is. I've been to both places, twice.

Ziuha will be hotter than PV.

My last trip to the Zihua area, I stayed in 4 great places...

My first stop was an absolutely wonderful little place on Playa Blanca...a bungalow right on the beach. Very private, endless miles of beach to walk, great food, super couple that own/run the place. Great place to relax, but nothing else out there. I then went on to spend time right in Z, in a family owned and run hotel on La Madera beach...very easy walking distance to town, quick jaunt down the stairs to the beach. Then, off to Barra de Potosi where I stayed in a fabulous B&B. What an amazing little town. This is the place to go for a non-touristy experience. My last stop was Troncones. Loved it! Miles of beautiful beach to walk, lots of very friendly and helpful people...both the locals and the foreigners who have homes there.

In the PV area, I stay in the Zona Romantica (old Vallarta) if it's a party holiday but I much prefer the seclusion and charm of Yelapa.

If you let me know, more specifically, what your needs and wants are...I can be more specific.

I've had nothing but a fabulous time in both places.


----------



## chicois8

since you are in Oaxaca all ready why not just go to Puerto Angel or Puerto Escondido or even Hutalco...


----------



## jr2448

chicois8 said:


> since you are in Oaxaca all ready why not just go to Puerto Angel or Puerto Escondido or even Hutalco...


We have been to both Huatulco and Puerto Escondido and thought both places were absolutely awesome. Of course she's been going to one of those pretty much every year since she was a kid. What I want to do is to take her somewhere she's never been, plus, she has never been on an airplane and I really want her to experience something new. So, after reading comments here and doing my own research, we have decided to take a holiday to Puerto Vallarta. I know I made a good choice and now cannot wait to go, she is going to love the experience of traveling and knowing new places.


----------



## chicois8

Have a great time and be sure to give her the window seat.......suerte y paz


----------



## itscoezy

I live in Puerto Vallarta and I love it here. However downtown PV is quite a mess right now as they are ripping up the old Malecon. They are modernizing it and making it new. Id say PV is a good choice but stay away from downtown. What about Nuevo Vallarta? It's lovely there too. 

Goodluck!


----------



## kcowan

The beach walkway from the naval museum to La Palapa is intact and as nice as ever. Just avoid El Centro until October. The malecon at the marina is also an alternative.


----------



## chicois8

I have been visiting PV since 1967 and can not remember a time when construction was not going on and screwing up traffic..........





kcowan said:


> The beach walkway from the naval museum to La Palapa is intact and as nice as ever. Just avoid El Centro until October. The malecon at the marina is also an alternative.


----------



## telcoman

My vote would before melaque, lots of small hotels with pools, quite cheap. About a 4 hour bus ride form PV. Try Laguna del Tule.


----------

